# Online Civil PE Review Course



## civilized_naah (Jul 31, 2009)

To: The Civil Engineering community

The highly successful classroom PE review course (taught by Indranil Goswami in the Baltimore area for the last 9 years) is going to be offered online for the candidates taking the April 2010 exam. Dr. Goswami has recently (June 2009) published a Civil PE Review book (published by McGraw Hill Professional) based on his experience teaching the classroom course. Many engineers from private industry, the Army Corps of Engineers and the Maryland State Highway Administration who have taken his course have successfully navigated the CIVIL PE exam.

The online course will be about 60 hours long, will address ALL components of the new (April 2008) CIVIL-PE format with approximately equal emphasis, and each session will have adequate reserve time to address questions from class attendees. One day of the week will be reserved for Q&amp;A (through email) from class attendees. The course will be offered over a 2 month period - tentatively Feb 15 - April 15 (PE exam around April 25). All you need is broadband Internet access. A folder of course notes (approximately 550 pages) will be sent to those registering for the course.

If you are interested in this course, email Dr. Goswami at [email protected]


----------

